# Mall Demo-Video of Ace Dancing!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How wonderful! Don't you love the "what's he mixed with, MY golden doesn't look anything like him!" comments??
On another note, Hilton is STUNNING!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ace can dance better then my DH, Great video!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Aw Kelly did great with Ace, what a crowd pleaser he is!! I would LOVE to watch something like that when doing some shopping...it would certainly make shopping more fun!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Ace can dance better then my DH, Great video!


^^LOL!

Congrats to Kelly and Ace on a wonderful performance. Ace did great and is super handsome! 

(The only thing that would stop me from running to a shoe sale would be a dog at the mall.)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> How wonderful! Don't you love the "what's he mixed with, MY golden doesn't look anything like him!" comments??
> On another note, Hilton is STUNNING!!!


Oh, you got to see Hilton?! She is such a lovely girl, inside and out. I am so happy she found such a good home (thank you, Barb!)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys. It was a fun day, and so many people came specifically to see the dogs! I must admit I fell in the love with the Tollers that were just up from our set up


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She was just staying with me for about a week. She's wonderful!




Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, you got to see Hilton?! She is such a lovely girl, inside and out. I am so happy she found such a good home (thank you, Barb!)


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Great video! What song were they dancing to? I couldn't really make it out? What a nice performance!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They did great with their dancing, that was very sweet! I'm glad you had a good time.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

That is an awesome video!!!!!!

My current favorite question is: Are you sure BOTH of your dogs are goldens? They don't look anything alike. Followed by comments about Ace's big paws and how he will probably be 120 pounds.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Great video! What song were they dancing to? I couldn't really make it out? What a nice performance!


OK, now I am really getting old because I can't remember! I know it was one I liked, and pretty lively.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wooly Bully, folks .

Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bogey's Mom said:


> That is an awesome video!!!!!!
> 
> My current favorite question is: Are you sure BOTH of your dogs are goldens? They don't look anything alike. Followed by comments about Ace's big paws and how he will probably be 120 pounds.


LOL! At least no one asked if Cher (Chinese Crested) was Creed's puppy! I loved the ones about Creed being "so small." He is not a big boy but he is all muscle at 76 pounds  so he is not that small, either.

It was fun when I had the Tervuren and would bring him along-people would literally jump back when they saw him and insist he was a wolf :no:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Woolly Bully, folks .


Yes-that was it! Thank you


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great video - thank you for sharing


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Reminds me a bit of Rookie. Rookie was da master !


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Rookie was wonderful and actually was Kelly's inspiration to get into freestyle with Ace. She saw the Grease video with Rookie and that was all she wrote! I would be thrilled if Ace and Kelly turned out to be half as good as Caroline and Rookie


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, I am impressed that your dog was still able to work in such a distracting environment! You two did an excellent job!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Kelly & Ace did a FANTASTIC job!!!!! Oh please let them know how well we think they did!!!! I just get goosebumps when I watch that relationship! It just oozes love!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Kelly & Ace did a FANTASTIC job!!!!! Oh please let them know how well we think they did!!!! I just get goosebumps when I watch that relationship! It just oozes love!


Kelly is a wonderful person, and she just adores Ace and Dairy, his older brother (Pembroke Welsh Corgi). Kelly is very involved in donkey rescue and helps out with Corgi rescue too. She has a 1500+ pound steer that she has turned into a pet  She can ride him and he follows her around like a big dog-a very big dog! She refuses to let her husband send him to slaughter, as he is more pet than anything else.


----------

